# Weaving - I got this from scraps!



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Scrap Stash Reduction. I started in the middle of the heddle and warped out to each side, using two warping pegs to keep yarns in order.

Warp designed on the run: I Just grabbed yarns (all acrylics) from the scrap bin as I went using variable sized stripes.
Weft: Caron Simply Soft in black - left over from a previous project, so again, scrap stash. Loosely beat, 6.3 picks per inch

Warped 9" width (72 ends) in a 10 dent heddle. 20" Ashford Knitters Loom

I tried many different ways to finish this off. Finally decided on the crossed and stitched along the edges version for a cowl. Too get a nice drape, it was heavily steamed and the fringe was also trimmed to 2"

Final piece was 8.25"x37" plus fringe
The middle and edge colors are really a dark purple, the loom picture makes it looks blue for some reason.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty great way to use up all that stash


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

I love scraps, it give me great satisfaction to use them.
Your scarf is lovely. It looks live it was s planned project.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Beautiful project, all the more so from using scraps!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Just beautiful! The colors are so pretty.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Beautiful work. Thank you for the interesting finish. I doubt I would have thought of that.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh my, that is beautiful!


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Would never have guessed it came from scraps. Looks good.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Great way to use scraps! Good job!


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Good job!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

It looks great and a great way to use scraps.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow! That's just gorgeous!

Hazel


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

Love it.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Your scrap heap certainly provided beautiful colors for you to work with, and it came out just lovely.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Turned out great


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

It's lovely! I like the contrast in colors. So pretty.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Ooops - just noticed an error in my description - it was a 7.5 heddle, not 10 dent.

Thank you everyone for the lovely compliments.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice way to use scraps, looking nice


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful


----------

